# Broomhill Lido, Ipswich - August 2012



## the_man_1984 (Sep 1, 2012)

Firstly my apologies as the pictures are of very poor quality but I considered it was worth posting. I think a return visit in the daylight or a new camera is required.

Broomhill Pool was built in the 1930's and has been closed for the last 10 years. Obviously I won't bore you with any further history as Broomhill Pool has been posted on here several times before.

Currently a Trust has been set up to save Broomhill Pool and I wish them every success.




IMG_0203 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0207 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0209 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0196 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0198 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0197 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0200 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0204 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0213 by the_man_1984, on Flickr




IMG_0201 by the_man_1984, on Flickr


----------



## Bones out (Sep 1, 2012)

The nice thing about here is the only thing that has ever really changed in the past few years is the cover over the pool.

Thanks for posting and reminding me its still there.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 1, 2012)

That's no problem at all. It's a great place to explore.

I just hope my fellow explorer has some better photos to post.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice one, recced it between sites earlier in the year. Reminded me too that I need top go back! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks interesting....


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 2, 2012)

Unfortunately it's just sitting there when it could easily be used and enjoyed by the public. Reading it demise I think Heath and safety was one reason why they closed it down.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 2, 2012)

Even in the dark it looks great.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 4, 2012)

health and safety seriously takes the fun outa life....lets all meet up and take a dip

thanx for sharin


----------



## Bones out (Nov 4, 2012)

Covered the top up now Pretty my mate! :-( 

This pools splashing days are over......


----------



## john47uk (Jan 16, 2013)

is there water still in it ,? have they covered it for saftey reasons ? is this still there ,??like it hasnt been touched


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 16, 2013)

Very eerie, to think this was once a place of fun and happiness, now deserted and neglected...


----------



## Bones out (Jan 16, 2013)

john43uk said:


> is there water still in it ,? have they covered it for saftey reasons ? is this still there ,??like it hasnt been touched



It did have water in it, and a diving board but then it got covered. My guess is there is a few thousand gallons of Suffolks finest stagnant under there.

Bearing in mind its in a residential area with lots of kiddies, I can understand why it got covered.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hopefully this place will be restored again and open to the public. It's sad that places like these just get left to fall into decay when they could be used quite easily.


----------

